

Wouldn't it be nice to have "Automator" for iPhone? - mad44

An application similar to "Automator" for OSX could be very useful on the iPhone. E.g.: I can create a script that sends an SMS to my wife every day I leave work, so she might let me know if I need to pick up milk from the store. Of course this script would need to be location-based. Maybe in the end this would be useful to implement something like RescueTime. This could also be useful to track progress of field workers. Do you know if something like this already exists?
======
ObieJazz
AFAIK the iPhone only allows pseudo background processes
([http://www.iphonebuzz.com/new-iphone-sdk-allows-pseudo-
backg...](http://www.iphonebuzz.com/new-iphone-sdk-allows-pseudo-background-
processes-252458.php)), so the app would have to be running when you leave
work. Apple could make this kind of thing happen if they developed the app
themselves, or you could make this app for the Android. See Locale:
(<http://www.localeandroid.com/>).

